# Goodbye for now, maybe forever



## Guest (Jul 30, 2019)

The moderators have decided to move the O gauge birthday threads to Union Station rather than to leave them in the O gauge forum where they belong. This isn't the first time that this has happened. When things are moved to Union Station there is an excellent chance that I along with many other O gaugers will never see them. This is unacceptable so I will not be posting until this is resolved. That may be soon or it may never happen. I didn't want to just disappear without a word.

So, goodbye for now, maybe goodbye forever. 

Kindest regards to all.

Joe


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

A man has gotta do, what a man has gotta do.

CJ I respect your decision and your action.


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

While I did not partake in your birthday announcement program, I did not have any problem with it being there on the O gauge forum. It was a nice thing to do and I am sure many people appreciated it.

For those who didn't appreciate it, they have won a battle that will likely result in more discontent among the O gauge forum users than the continued presence of the Birthday wishes would have spurred. 

The squeaky wheels get the grease, even when they are in the minority.

Tom


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm not sure what to say . . . As the only other active Washingtonian I really enjoy seeing what seayakbill is up to (and ribbing him occasionally) and the fan fotos and such; but as an N scaler I'm not sure why I need to wade thru all the trials and tribulations of Lionel customers just to be "in on" something like a a sitewide member birthday list. Thanks for your input on my project; Country Joe, and Good Luck


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

"The Union Station forum is intended for more light-hearted socializing, such as talking about hobbies, music, weather, sports or sharing recipes, jokes, etc. "

https://www.modeltrainforum.com/misc.php?do=page&template=ForumRules

just pointing out the rules.


what does this have to do with "O Scale Atlas, Bachman, Hornby, K-Line, Lionel and classic toy train discussion."?


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

What I find sad is that O gaugers only view O gauge. There is a wealth of information in other gauges that actually pertains to all gauges. Also there are a lot of other interesting discussions. But if you wish to limit yourself to a narrow world then so be it.


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

I guess I just don’t understand the angst. Every morning that I wake up I’m thrilled that I’m breathing. Everything else after that is gravy. And I’m happy there are places to chat about trains. I think quitting just discounts everyone’s contributions to the forums. But that’s just how I feel. I don’t like to see good contributors leave over what happens on an Internet forum.


----------



## davidone (Apr 20, 2015)

Joe,

I think your making a mistake even though I rather see the birthday wishes on the Ogauge forum myself but checking the Union station is not a burden. Whatever happens I think you should post on the O forum, Joe. I always like to see your side of things along with many others. 

Dave


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Sad to see you leave the O Gauge Forum Country Joe. You were a great participant in the discussions in regards to O Gauge.

With all the serious problems in the good Ole USA I really don't let what happens or don't happen on a toy train forum cause me any heartburn.

Bill


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

I've got no problem with it being moved or staying. The only thing I would like to see is maybe posting it once a week rather than daily with all of those birthdays listed at once.
Take a little time off Joe and then maybe you'll want to come back.


----------



## walter (Jan 31, 2014)

Country Joe said:


> The moderators have decided to move the O gauge birthday threads to Union Station rather than to leave them in the O gauge forum where they belong. This isn't the first time that this has happened. When things are moved to Union Station there is an excellent chance that I along with many other O gaugers will never see them. This is unacceptable so I will not be posting until this is resolved. That may be soon or it may never happen. I didn't want to just disappear without a word.
> 
> So, goodbye for now, maybe goodbye forever.
> 
> ...


One leaves for various reasons and its no big deal to just drop in and read posts, rather then start new ones or contribute replies. I stop by to follow a couple of very good contributors here, otherwise I stay silent after wasting my time taking pictures and relating how I put kits together and many times not getting replies. The biggest reason I stay away because a favorite here cheated me badly and never replied.
Believe me, you can enjoy model railroad without participating in a Forum.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

It's a shame one has such a narrow view of model railroading, but I know you aren't alone here in that regard.


----------



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

Spence said:


> I've got no problem with it being moved or staying. The only thing I would like to see is maybe posting it once a week rather than daily with all of those birthdays listed at once.
> 
> Take a little time off Joe and then maybe you'll want to come back.


I agree, Spence, with not having a problem with it being moved or staying and might I also add I would like to see ALL MTF O-gauge forumites' birthdays acknowledged rather than just some of them 
(By the way, one feature from the OGR forum which is nice is that the forum itself sends its members an e-mail message on their birthday.)


----------



## superwarp1 (Dec 13, 2016)

Frankly, I rarely venture outside of the O gauge section of the forum. Moving the birthday post, I'm more than likely never to see. I really don't have time to check the entire forum. I shouldn't be on it now during work.:wood:


----------



## Big Jim (Nov 17, 2015)

Country Joe said:


> This is unacceptable so I will not be posting until this is resolved. That may be soon or it may never happen. I didn't want to just disappear without a word.
> 
> So, goodbye for now, maybe goodbye forever.
> 
> ...


What I find sad is that what should be a mature adult is making such a childish ultimatum!


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Traindiesel said:


> I guess I just don’t understand the angst. Every morning that I wake up I’m thrilled that I’m breathing. Everything else after that is gravy. And I’m happy there are places to chat about trains. I think quitting just discounts everyone’s contributions to the forums. But that’s just how I feel. I don’t like to see good contributors leave over what happens on an Internet forum.


My sentiments exactly.


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

We are one family here. It’s like anything else a few people complain about something and it has to be politically correct. So we bend over backwards for these people not to hurt their feelings. There was nothing wrong with wishing someone Happy Birthday. For one this forum might be the only place that the person might here his name getting that birthday wishes. What’s wrong with that? Is this place starting to be like the other place? I don’t know but maybe? Trying to have fun here but watch what you say....?


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Sorry to see you go.

I understand how small things can mean a lot to us, but I actually like the birthdays being moved to Union Station. I look in on it every day, so from my standpoint, none will be unseen.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

sid dont understand what the big deal is . nope i just dont get it. maybe just maybe there should be just a birthday forum,thread what ever you call it, sticky maybe . hahahahahahahaha:dunno: how ever i do understand about not being thanked for posting how too,s ect. after a while with no replies to hey thats great , nice how ya did that ect. gets old fast. i like imput good or bad THATS how we learn. but i hardly get any thing on me either. But im not hurt my skin is very thick . like alligator thick (untill i run into the wall then i bleed like a water fall ) hahahahahahahahahaha either way sid still chugs along choo choo choo choo


----------



## empire builder (Apr 12, 2014)

don't leave Country Joe we all enjoy your posts and sharing of your current projects. we seem to have a few here be it from other train scale forums or? they are the minority we all on this forum are the majority.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2019)

There are 36 different sub-forums on the MTF. Most of them have single-digit viewers at any given time. There aren’t enough Members to support that many sub-forums. The result is that each sub-forums becomes more like a private Chat Room at best, but more often just a place to post something that few will ever see. 

No matter how well intentioned moving a thread to Union Station might be, the reality is that the thread will go unnoticed. 

The fact is that Union Station has Month old threads on the first page. The General Model Train Discussion page 1 has threads that are 2 months old. And those are the most prolific of the non-gauge specific pages. The most pathetic page of all is the Oxford & District Model Railway Club page with 4 threads total, 3 from 2011 and the most recent from 2013.

There are too many sub-divisions in the MTF Community and that is bad for participation. It’s no surprise that people have posted threads with little or no response. Moving threads is unproductive unless they are truly offensive. If someone will be irreparably harmed by reading a “Happy Birthday” thread or an “I saw a Big Boy” thread or a “Merry Christmas” thread then all they have to do is skip it. It’s not they difficult. The O scale sub-forum is more than big enough to handle some personal threads. They add a lot to the experience. 

The best thing this Forum has going for it is the Community atmosphere. I for one have benefited from the many great tips and ideas posted in these pages, most of which I can’t remember at all. What I do remember is the guy who likes passenger trains and whose favorite color is yellow. The same guy who opens his doors to anyone with a love for trains. I remember the retired shop teacher and his wife who may just be the nicest people I’ve ever meet. I remember the guy in Cockeysville, MD who welcomed my wife and me into his home to meet other model train friends. I remember the Flyers fan in San Diego who comes to the East coast twice a year and splits his time between York and Philadelphia. I remember the Awesome friend from Tennessee who volunteered to give a presentation on 6 hours notice when then MTF York guest speaker backed out and I remember praying for his sick mother. I remember the friend who posed in the MTF York photo with his brother in what turned out to be the last photo of them together before his brother passed away. There are many more, but mostly I remember the outpouring of support two years ago when I nearly died in surgery. The kind posts made a difference. At least they did to me. No one learned anything about trains from the memories I mentioned. They technically don’t belong on the O Scale sub-forum, but they are the very reason I love it here and why I keep coming back. This forum thrives on Community, not train facts. The train facts are just the common interest that brings everyone together in the first place. The Community is why we stay.

Breaking up that Community is why we leave!


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

I hope Country Joe changes his mind. He adds a lot to the forum. 

I post on the forum because I want to be a positive influence to its membership. I’ve been around modellers who think a technique needs to be a secret, and I’m the complete opposite. This hobby is a great outlet for creativity. I learn just as much from the O scale posts as any other. I use the “new posts”, and read what catches my eye. If members are concerned about the state of affairs at Lionel, I’m not above some good old “beefs” and rumours about a manufacturer..,.cheers


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Post it in any other forum besides O scale and it may as well be a secret. Very few others besides me will see it.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Joe, I'm sorry to see you go. I hope you will reconsider. I don't agree with moving the birthday thread but I won't leave because of it. I don't have time to read multiple threads. I try to check in to the O Scale portion of this forum ever 1-3 days. I feel we are a community here and will only go to other sections when I have extra time to spend. The birthday thread was not doing any harm here. If you don't want to read it than don't. There are threads here I skip over and don't wish to read. that doesn't mean they should be moved elsewhere. I'm sure there are a lot of relevant threads on other forums. If I have time maybe I'll read them but here is where I check in regularly. It makes no sense to me to move the thread but I'll go on reading here and miss the birthday greetings. Joe, I enjoy your postings. Please reconsider.


----------



## Fabforrest (Aug 31, 2015)

The BigCrabCake nailed it.


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

I gotta admit, we have a surplus of contributors on this forum, so many that it takes at least 5-10 minutes to read what I am interested in. Let’s see, 14-15 active threads today. That is tough to manage,

It is really worth upsetting people about something this trivial?

We have two frequent posters who are no longer making comments... 

I can handle one more thread that takes three seconds to scan and decide if I want to read/comment. I have little interest in looking at new threads, Union Station, etc. If someone else does, no problem.

This is a battle that was not worth fighting. I would rather read OGR.

Those who are not posting, please do so.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

We can get upset now and then about a reply or how a post was handled. I think it happens to all of us. If we choose to get upset, that's OUR choice.

I've spent a lot of time on various other forums asking, pleading, begging members not to leave. They always end up doing what they want. So I've stopped. Those who want to leave, will; those who want to stay, will. 

Here's me waving hello or goodbye: :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

I think the mods should move this thread also, it doesn’t have anything to do with O Gauge trains.


----------



## Panther (Oct 5, 2015)

I find that clicking on view new posts I get posts from all forums.

Dan


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

As that late, great orator Frosty The Snowman once said, _Happy Birthday!_


----------



## machinist (Dec 2, 2015)

Joe,

I hope you reconsider. While I certainly do not agree with the O Scale Forum Happy Birthday threads being moved to Union Station, I'll be sticking around. I'm glad that I can still use my fingers to click the mouse and browse another forum. And to those of you who complained and managed to get the thread moved, it must be a terrible thing to be you if this is the kind of thing you worry about! If you see a thread or item that you don't like or have no interest in, THEN DON't READ IT.


----------



## towdog (Oct 2, 2015)

Just a reminder to all to take a step back, especially during summer, to get away from the forum for a bit. It's just trains. It should supplement everything else we do in life, not dominate it. We all left the other forum. I sure hope we don't all pack up and move yet somewhere else. 

It's just trains guys.


----------



## JKP (Jan 19, 2019)

If you see a thread or item that you don't like or have no interest in, THEN DON't READ IT.[/QUOTE]

That is what I don't get with people having an issue with birthdays being posted in O scale, they don't have to read it. It was nice to know when other O gaugers birthdays were. When I click on MTF I usually go to O scale and that is it. I know Lee Willis mentioned about the rest of the forum which I have looked at and commented on occasionally, but I don't always have time- I still work full time, help maintain a cemetery, and have other summer activities going on ect .When I go to my LHS I look at their O scale items and leave, when I go on model train stuff website I look at O scale and leave. I haven't been around too long but I have appreciated seeing how other hobbyist on this forum do things, some are very impressive.


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

When I first joined MTF, I was in a minority since the membership was predominantly HO. I don't know why so many O-gauge members now seem to act like the world revolves around us.

Whenever I check the forum, I click the "New Posts" link along the top menu (actually more often the "Today's Posts" link that appears when you're not logged in). It rarely has more than 2 pages per day worth of threads that have new material. This way, you can still scan whatever sections you're most interested in but also catch updates elsewhere too. Who knows, you may expand your horizons and discover other aspects of the hobby you'd never know about if you only check one small part of the forum. Some of those HO and N guys have pretty amazing layouts!


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

eljefe said:


> Who knows, you may expand your horizons and discover other aspects of the hobby you'd never know about if you only check one small part of the forum


Now I think that is quite enough of that crazy talk......expand your horizons.....what are you thinking?


----------



## Panther (Oct 5, 2015)

Once again, if you click on 'New Posts" You get all the new posts from all of the forums posted since your last visit. Why spend time looking into each forum. 

Dan


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Panther said:


> Once again, if you click on 'New Posts" You get all the new posts from all of the forums posted since your last visit. Why spend time looking into each forum.
> 
> Dan


Conveniently, you can scan to the right on the "New Posts" page if you just want to check the O-gauge posts. Solves the problem quite well.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Conveniently, you can scan to the right on the "New Posts" page if you just want to check the O-gauge posts. Solves the problem quite well.
> 
> View attachment 503934


Yeah, but it's fun to just go right up from bottom to top, looijng at every post, even those not in O. I do it every morning. At least once a week I learn something I would have missed had I stuck to the O-gauge forum, and some of the layout photos of HO and S in particular are really interesting!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

And you can certainly do that as well Lee!  I look at a lot of the threads that aren't O-gauge focused as some of those other guys know a think or two about model railroads.


----------



## MartyE (Mar 27, 2019)

I just learn to roll over the subjects that don't interest me. The birthday threads don't bother me. I'd hate to see someone leave because they were moved. There is a lot more to worry about in my life than a forum post.

I don't see the harm but then again it's not my playground, I just visit here.


----------



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

MartyE said:


> ... I don't see the harm but then again it's not my playground, I just visit here.


And from another perspective we're all welcome to visit and permitted to post on MTF by the owner of this forum who magnanimously provides it to us model rail roaders of all inclinations to use and enjoy.


----------



## Jeff T (Dec 27, 2011)

We all need to take a step back and not be so sensitive to every little thing. Just my two cents, maybe three...


----------



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

Jeff T said:


> We all need to take a step back and not be so sensitive to every little thing. Just my two cents, maybe three...


AMEN!!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If the simple move of an off-topic thread is enough to send you over the edge, maybe you're a bit too thin-skinned for the Internet. You have to learn to roll with the flow, you can't have your way 100% of the time in any situation. Well, at least any that I've ever been involved in.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

see this s what happens when ya breath all that steam from them locos . hahahahahahahaha come on that was funny


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> If the simple move of an off-topic thread is enough to send you over the edge, maybe you're a bit too thin-skinned for the Internet. You have to learn to roll with the flow, you can't have your way 100% of the time in any situation. Well, at least any that I've ever been involved in.


Nailed it John, I guess some folks were never participants of the AOL electric train forum many years ago.

Bill


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I searched for one, here, https://www.modeltrainforum.com/showpost.php?p=2419898&postcount=27

This was said about Birthday posts in the "O" forum.

I don't have the time to search for more but I think the one who started the Birthday thread (Passenger Train collector?) said the same thing to an HO guy. Or was it an N scale guy?
Or was it all of them, I believe I saw ALL ARE WELCOME IN THE BIRTHDAY THREAD?

Matter of fact I think it was said that anyone signed up for MTF can post their B day? All are welcome?
Correct me if that is wrong.

So if that is the case it should belong in the Union Station as it is for all.
You don't read anything but O here it is your loss.


MTF is made up by many different modelers in a variety of scales.

I personally don't care where it is listed.
I read most of the new posts when I log on. All scales.
Read my signature I like ALL scales !

I don't need anyone wishing me Happy B day either.
If you want to send me a present I will sign up for the B day thing.

Now you have a mod/admin who has done a lot for the forum.
Most of you came over here from "the other one" just for that reason.

Now you are giving him crap about something as trivial as this?
Now he wants to retire from what he has done? 
Because of this!?

Good luck Joe, hope you change your mind. But man........................I will leave it at that.:smokin:


----------



## seacoast (Sep 12, 2010)

I’m now lurking over here after the “other” forum is becoming more restrictive re: New Haven copyright issues post. With work, family aka teenagers I don’t have a ton of time, to post a ton, just a smattering. All the best!
George


----------



## Scattered (Aug 13, 2014)

Beautiful sentiments, well expressed.

Dang, I just can’t get the hang of this forum’s posting scheme. My response above was, I thought, to Big Crabcake’s comments on an earlier page.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Scattered said:


> Beautiful sentiments, well expressed.
> 
> Dang, I just can’t get the hang of this forum’s posting scheme. My response above wad, I thought, to Big Crabcake’s comments on an earlier page.


Hi Scattered, welcome to the site.
I don't understand what wad (up in red) means is that a typo?

If you want to quote someone like I quoted you just go to Crabs post and look bottom right click quote.
His post will show up in the post.
The second box is a multi post. You can quote another in your post too.

Is that what you were trying to do is quote Crabs post?


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

Big Ed said:


> Hi Scattered, welcome to the site.
> I don't understand what wad (up in red) means is that a typo?...


Yes, I believe it's supposed to read "My response above was, I thought,..."


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

highvoltage said:


> Yes, I believe it's supposed to read "My response above was, I thought,..."


Yes after I posted I thought it might be that, a typo.
But now a day there are so many abbreviations one never knows.

I think that is what he was asking about?
How to add a quote into the reply?


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

And another thing.....why is the word abbreviation so long......?


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

this is another thread that needs to be in union station.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I think there might have been another member who said he was going to hold his breath until the Happy Birthday thread was put back in the O section.


----------

